# westonbirt walk



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

A few pic;s of our poo walk,what a lovely morning we had,and lovely to meet all the owners and thier lovely poo's.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thank you for sharing photos of your mini meet .. lovely dogs and owners


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It was a fab morning, we did look at the poos more than the trees though! 
It was so lovely to meet everyone and we made quite a sight with our 'pack'!

My photos were a tad rubbish, but I got a few....










































I love this one....Binky and Rafferty in full puppy play mode!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely photos so glad you had a great time xx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely morning and great to meet everyone and their Poos. Good photos Karen and Sam  Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to meet everyone yesterday, it was lovely. Looking forward to the next one. Great pics too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely pics, the blue merle? one in the first pic is really smiling! Amazing!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> A few pic;s of our poo walk,what a lovely morning we had,and lovely to meet all the owners and thier lovely poo's.


What a lovely group photo ... Who's who?? 

xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just waiting for Photobucket to upload my pics! L to R in group pic: LoopyLoo (Lynne and OH), Nik B (Nik), Me, Karen Pearce (Karen, OH and daughter), Duckdog (Sam). We got quite a few good pics, will upload ASAP, on 9 of 29 right now (don't worry I wont bore you with 29!!)


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing photos Laura, it was lovely to meet you and Jim and see the girls  Batsford allows dogs on leads only but it would be free entry under your Westonbirt membership. Looking forward to seeing you all soon


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Just waiting for Photobucket to upload my pics! L to R in group pic: LoopyLoo (Lynne and OH), Nik B (Nik), Me, Karen Pearce (Karen, OH and daughter), Duckdog (Sam). We got quite a few good pics, will upload ASAP, on 9 of 29 right now (don't worry I wont bore you with 29!!)


Ah it's lovely to see you all and put faces to names :wave:

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you name the cockapoos and the owners in the line up please?

Ignore me .. I missed it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Eden and Ollie .. was this their first meet? I know they are not siblings but close enough, I remember seeing them as little tiny puppies ahhh too cute


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

In the line up jojo are........
Loopyloo with Raferty and OH
Nik B with Ollie
Lozzie(laura) with Willow and Braken
Karen Pearce(me) with Eden
Eddie(OH) with Coral
Alisha(my daughter) with Willow
Duckdog(sam) with Binky


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

FINALLY!! Managed to get the pictures Jim took up onto Photobucket!! I have 'created a story' with them so let me know if this link doesn't work and I'll just upload a few into this thread- the 'story' has almost all the pics from the walk in it 

http://s1066.beta.photobucket.com/user/LPlenty/story/8883


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww thanks Laura the pictures are fantastic! Well worth the wait


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely photos Laura, thanks for posting. Trouble is my bum def looks BIG in that and the rest of me. The damp photo of Bracken looks so like Raffy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Didn't notice your bum Lynne, too busy checking out the dogs, it looked like great fun, the treats looked like they worked well x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Great pic's laura. my 2 loving the puddle


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great autumnal pics, looks lovely and like you all had a great time. Nothing like walking with a Poo friend!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the action shots of your three Karen! Just a blur!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting, great photos xx


----------

